# Can my 2 week old dd get croup?



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

nak, x-pst in life w/ a babe

--As if adding a new babe wasn't stressful enough for dd1 (28 mos), she now has croup.







I had a weird horrible chest cold develop 10 days postpartum, then dd got it and woke up choking and screaming and scared to death last night. We spent 4 hours in the er and did the steroid shot since i decided that would be less traumatic than more choking fits (and i didnt have time to research alternatives!)

I've read its super contagious, and my 2 dds have been taking turns nursing all day long, not to mention dd1 keeps forgetting not to sneeze/cough on the baby. and i am super sick myself.

how is such a brand new immune system going to ward this off?


----------



## mamaof5boys (Mar 6, 2008)

Just wanted to send love your way as I know how tough this can be!! My LOs were sick with a cold around two weeks old- they were hospitalized overnight for low oxygen sats. Hopefully your LO will be fine!! Hope you all feel better soon!!


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

The same thing happened to us when my baby was about 6 weeks old. My older DD ended up hospitalized because she was so dehydrated from the fever. Not only did my newborn not catch Croup but she didn't catch anything else from being in a disgusting ER waiting room. My older DD weaned about a month before the new baby was born so that wasn't an issue but I bet your little one will be fine.

In my experience, my kids when newborns didn't get sick at all regardless of other family members being sick in the house. I particularly remember having a horrible stomach virus when my oldest was a couple weeks old and I was terrified she was going to catch it. We just laid in bed for a couple days and I nursed her every time she woke up so we just slept for a couple days next to each other and she never caught it.

Good luck, I hope your LO is feeling better soon!


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Mikayla's mom---my little one just slept for about 36 hours straight only waking briefly to nurse from time to time so maybe that's their bodies' wise way of keeping them safe. We also had to deal with a disgusting ER, in fact my mom waited outside with the baby for 4 hours and i just came to nurse!


----------

